# Bundling - main procedure



## amym (Jul 25, 2011)

We billed to Medicaid:

92980
33967
93454-26
33210

Thay are bundling 93454-26 and 33210 into the main procedure.  Is that correct?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 25, 2011)

If the documentation supports all of these codes, then add -59 to 93454-26 and 33210 per CCI.

Good luck!


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 25, 2011)

amym said:


> We billed to Medicaid:
> 
> 92980
> 33967
> ...



If you don't know how to use this : http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp

Let me know, and I'll do my best to walk you through it. The NCCI edit tables can save you a lot of time figuring out denials...
These are bundling into 92980, as you've been told. If these were all independent procedures, you should be able to add the 59 modifier to 93454-26 and 33210 to get them to pay, but that's assuming that they're really not related to one another. The 33210 looks like it may be a component of the main procedure - check your documentation to be sure.


----------

